
A Complete Program - vinnyglennon
http://richardmavis.info/a-complete-program
======
comma_at
Way overthought. There's 3 things happening: 1\. Waiting. We have `sleep` for
that, or `at` or `cron` if one wanted a different interface. 2\. Accepting
seconds in a more user-friendly format. We should make a separate program for
that so we can reuse it in other contexts. 3\. Notifying. Notify-send is all
we need. The -c addition echoes back the output with 2 new words and a
newline. No added value. If there's need for another backend like echo one
could rather implement --notify-with (notify-send|echo|...) or --json to allow
other consumers but at least add the seconds-to-wait information as well. I
don't see much added value in that anyway though.

So..

> Some might see the expansion of a single compound command into a nearly
> 200-line script as a sign of everything wrong with modern software
> development.

No, just avoid \- looking for functionality that noone is asking for (YAGNI)
\- complecting

------
moltensyntax
No unit tests? :)

